# Shipoke



## shipoke (Jul 11, 2008)

Any Shipoke boat owners out there?

Shipoke


----------



## spinealigner (Jun 24, 2008)

My brother has one. Impressive and very desirable hull. He lives in Homasassa.


----------



## shipoke (Jul 11, 2008)

Bought mine from a friend in Tampa a few years back. From what I understand only 66 were ever made. For a while there I didnt think anyone was going to respond. Thanks for the reply

Shipoke


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I rhink I ran into to last year at Big Lagoon, I was asking you about your boat at the ramp. I was in a 22' Ranger Bay. Was that you, if so thats a beautiful boat.


----------



## shipoke (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes, I remember your spotless rig with a Yamaha pushing it. I believe you were loading and had some kids with you. Do I remember it was for sale?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *shipoke (3/24/2010)*Yes, I remember your spotless rig with a Yamaha pushing it. I believe you were loading and had some kids with you. Do I remember it was for sale?


Yeah I had my younger brother and my youngin with me. Its a shame there are not more of those Shipokes around they are cool looking boats.


----------



## kneedeep (Mar 24, 2010)

i don't have a shipoke but i do have an 18'dolphin backcountry. same hull as the shipoke both were copies of a 18' sidewinder ski boat. great running hulls. i've had mine for 24 yrs now. just did a restore on it last year,new deck ,new paint & new 115 etec. runs right at 50mph. alot of guides used these boats back in the late 70's early 80's


----------



## shipoke (Jul 11, 2008)

Yo kneedeep

Shipokes were built by a man named Freddy Archibold in Crystal River, and as you say, were spawned from a Sidewinder hull. They say he was a madman when it came to chasing Snook and Tarpon. When he died, his son continued to build them but moved the operation to San Antonio Florida. He built six and thenshut down the operation. I have one of the last six.Tommy Thompson, who writes for the Florida Sportsman, and is a guide in the Big Bend areahas one himself, told me the history of the boat.

http://www.twotree.net/shipoke/

A 115 4 stroke Yamaha pushes mine, with a top speed of 42, which is too fast for me, as I usually run at 32. If you run the Big Lagoon, then I believe I have seen you go by.

Thanks for the reply

Shipoke


----------



## kneedeep (Mar 24, 2010)

here's a few pics, fish around choctaw bay with it now. used it http://s728.photobucket.com/albums/ww290/88bowtie/dolphin%20backcountry/?albumview=slideshowfor many years in south fl.


----------



## Group W Bench (Sep 10, 2011)

*Shipoke is Back*

Please check out Shipokeboats.com to see the new Shipokes being built. Additionally, check out the following link http://www.floridasportsman.com/2011/08/24/shipoke-18/ to see the recent FL Sportsman article profiling the boat.


----------



## jghenley (May 31, 2011)

*Shipoke 18 for sale*

I have an early model of a Shipoke 18 for sale. I live in Mississippi now and do not get to use it as much anymore. It has been inside out of the weather ever since I have had it. I have photos if anyone is interested. Phone is 662-275-0901. Name is Jim Henley.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Return of the living dead thread!


----------

